# 10th September 2022 tt London to Brighton test run (QUATTROPHENIA) update



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

in this vid we will be going too do a test run for Quattrophenia which is a London to Brighton run for the Audi tt all are allowed which @andycharger and myself are organising for this year and we hope that you will join us. More details will follow as we plan this out and please follow us on Instagram to stay up to date and consider joining in our live over on Andy's channel


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

What date are you thinking for this Chris?


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

MT-V6 said:


> What date are you thinking for this Chris?


It will be September i will update with a firm date


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

So a quick update on the London to Brighton run we now have a date which is Saturday 10th September


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Who would be interested on coming to this event? Please put your name down so we can get an idea of numbers this event will be advertised on Instagram and Facebook groups and other forums.
Let's see if we can get over 100 tt in convoy 👍🏻


----------



## Jimmy_Cee (Jan 11, 2022)

i may be up for this, add me into the insta group / page - i think you follow me anyway (jaycs_TT)


----------



## pencil_sharpener (6 mo ago)

chrisj82 said:


> So a quick update on the London to Brighton run we now have a date which is Saturday 10th September
> View attachment 488314


Is this event still happening ?


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

pencil_sharpener said:


> Is this event still happening ?


it sure is mate


----------



## Chris2470 (Oct 25, 2021)

Definitively interested Chris, will be making my way down from Cambridge.


----------



## pencil_sharpener (6 mo ago)

chrisj82 said:


> it sure is mate


Great! Count me in!


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

pencil_sharpener said:


> Great! Count me in!


g


pencil_sharpener said:


> Great! Count me in!


good stuff I'm hoping we cant do this once a year


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Where’s the starting point in London?


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks good. Is that meet up at 9am or leaving at 9am?


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> Looks good. Is that meet up at 9am or leaving at 9am?


Andy Charger's vid says leaving at 9am, so get there for 8:30am


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks, will see you there at 8:30 then


----------

